# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Ocho Rios Message Board >  Cross post-guest house in Ocho Rios?

## Sadiekat

We will be in the Ocho Rios area in mid February, looking for a decent place to stay, safe, clean, affordable. No meals needed. Close to the water would be a plus. Any recommendations welcome. Thanks!

----------

